# Faccio's AMLETO



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

I came across a reference in Budden (_Verdi_, Vol II) - libretto by Boito, interesting orchestration... Looked online, and found rave reviews. Consensus seems to be that it's a major lost work, better than Ambroise Thomas' French version, important link between Verdian opera and verismo. Does anyone know it?

(See:
http://www.donizettisociety.com/Articles/articlefaccioamleto.htm
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/opera/what-to-see/a-marvellous-lost-hamlet-opera-rediscovered--review/)

Online:


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Yes, I'm familiar with the piece.

Both Faccio and Boito were members of the Italian musical movement called “scapigliatura”, that pretended to renovate music theater, and was not very fond of Verdi. With time, of course, Boito became a major contributor to Verdi's work.

'Amleto' was not very successful back in 1865. Listening to the reconstruction by the Alburquerque Opera, I tend to agree with the audience and critics of the time. Quite conventional music (the Funeral March is nice, admittedly), especially for someone with so high an aspiration to break with the musical establishment. The performance is not the best, either.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I heard it on radio a few weeks ago. I think it was OK but not better than Thomas version.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I definitely want to hear this opera . The Delaware opera did a production of it a couple of years ago and it was generally well received .


----------

